# starting a business under MM2H



## ktommy80 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi there,

my family (me, wife, 2 kids below 21) thinking of moving to KL and trying to figure out the best option...
We would meet all financial requirements of MM2H but my wife would like to continue her work as a ballet teacher and with her references we are seeing good opportunities in KL

Is there anybody, who started a business under mm2h?

What are the exact requirements (i researched a lot and there are different infos reg paid up capital, 100% ownership, joint venture etc..)

Can we even skip the mm2h by setting up a company only and the rest of the family gets dependants visas? Or is it easier to open a business for mm2h holders?

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## G.P (Jan 12, 2015)

may consider labuan offshore company. This visa will be good if you intend to work in Malaysia. may pm me, i can share with you.


----------

